# [SOLVED] need advise on a small but good CPU fan



## kingofwacky (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a m8120n and i am putting in a 2.9 quad core so i need a new cpu fan (stock is worthless). This is a pic of the inside... http://reviews.cnet.com/sc/32472845-2-440-OVI-4.gif You can see its really cramp inside. I have added a 8800 gtx graphics card to so it is really *really* cramp inside. i need advise on a small good fan that would fit in the system, able to cool the massive chip. thanks


----------

